# HO Train Layout Help



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me figure out a train layout I found on this website. Attached is a photo of the layout I would like to use this year for Christmas. This is what the original poster said the track sizes were 

"The right side inner circle (around the road rotary) is all 18". The 180-deg half-circle just outside that is 22".

The left side inner circle is 18" for its bottom half, then 22" for its upper-left quadrant.

The tunnel half circle is 22" for its lower-left quadrant, and 18" for its upper-left quadrant.

The curve between the two bridges is 18" radius."

I tried laying this out in SCARM but it would not connect. I'm using Bachmann EZ track and I need to know how many pieces of track I will need. If anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

This is the layout I came up with in AnyRail.

It looks about like the picture.










The numbers in the picture are the part numbers.

View attachment Bach.txt


Open the .txt file to see the parts list.

Dale


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey. Thanks for the quick reply. What track would I use if I wanted to eliminate the turnouts? Thanks again.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

View attachment Bach.txt


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Rzwowr, Great reply, thanks for posting


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

You are welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you very much!! I will post pics when I get it all set up.


----------

